# Anyone use freecorder 4



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's the thread between me and the tech, he couldn't really figure out my problem, the top is most recent response. But, come to think of it, I wonder if there's another program I can use, I think freecorder uses a proprietary video format.



> Ticket ID: 44B2DE
> Department: Freecorder 4 Technical Support
> Created: 22 January 2012 01:23
> Status: Close
> ...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you're wanting a good Youtube Downloader I use this one - just be aware of and untick some inclusions during the install process


----------

